

Citizen journalism app: lets you create the news and decide which story matters - emile818
http://thenextweb.com/me/2012/04/15/this-citizen-journalism-app-that-lets-you-create-the-news-and-decide-which-story-matters/

======
qznc
By crowdsourcing news, it gets faster, but more biased. Quality journalism
takes time to create. Hence, impulse-reporting like Twitter will never improve
news.

~~~
Karunamon

      By crowdsourcing news, it gets faster, but more biased.
    

How does that work? It's much easier to influence a single person (i.e. the
talking head on the TV) than it is 100 people (who probably have a great deal
of different biases and perspectives)

------
rollypolly
This reminds me of Tackable:

<http://blog.tackable.com/about/>

